# Carol (CarolGavin) in hospital



## Rapide561

Hi

Just been texting the mad Scotterish woman and it seems that the twins, also known as spanner and bolt, or kidney stones, may well be about to be set free! 

Carol is in hospital at present and is hopeful the procedure to remove/blast/destroy the stones will be today or tomorrow. 

Hope you get sorted this time Carol and as a last resort, I am on my way armed with a pair of Marigolds! 

Chin up

Russell

(The good lady is happy for this news to be shared!)


----------



## locovan

At last :roll: 
Goodluck Carol hope it isnt to painful and you are soon back home.
All our Love Mavis and Ray xx :bazooka:


----------



## ramblingon

Save the bits so we can all have a look. :lol: 

Good luck I hope you are all better soon.


----------



## erneboy

Russell, please pass our good wishes on to Carol, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

All the best Carol.
Dave p


----------



## litcher

Good luck and I hope you get sorted this time.

Viv


----------



## bigbazza

Good luck Carol, do post pictures of Pinky & Perky when you can


----------



## spykal

Hi

Best of Luck Carol ...

Keep the sieve handy :wink: 

Mike


----------



## jimmyd0g

Please pass on the best wishes of the jimmyd0g's of Manchester.


----------



## jimmyd0g

bigbazza said:


> Good luck Carol, do post pictures of Pinky & Perky when you can


I thought it was her stones that are being operated on, not her b**bs! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose

Hope all goes well for you Carol. Russ tell her we are thinking about her if you text again. Nette x


----------



## greenasthegrass

Ha! pinky and perky that will make her laugh.

She is actually going to try to beat my record of time off work and she is very close - not that we are rivals MUCH! ha!

Will text her shortly to make sure she dosed up with gin.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Bracken606

Russell, please pass on my regards to Carol, wishing her all the best for a speedy recovery.

Look forward to seeing her on Early Birds real soon.

Simon.


----------



## Autoquest

Hope all goes well with a speedy recovery


----------



## Rapide561

*Hospital*

Hi

I have just sent a text message to let Carol know she has some get well wishes etc....Carol has replied and now thinks the procedure will be tomorrow.

Russell


----------



## GerryD

Good luck Carol.
Some women will go to any lengths to get a mans hands on their body.
Gerry


----------



## MrsW

Good luck Carol! I do hope they actually do the procedure this time and you are soon stone-free!


----------



## lindyloot

All the best Carol and hope you have a speedy recovery. My sister in law in America has the same they are trying to dissolve hers ( that is my understanding of what she said) 
Lin and Rich


----------



## Penquin

We all hope things progress smoothly and painlessly at last.....

those are two "little friends" that you will be well pleased to see the back of I am sure.  

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

I hope she's out soon, and that she actually has the procedure this time.

I think "nut" had already been freed, and that "bolt" was the one being obstinate?

Gerald


----------



## bobbylynne

hope you have a speedy recovery. jim


----------



## litcher

geraldandannie said:


> I hope she's out soon, and that she actually has the procedure this time.
> 
> I think "nut" had already been freed, and that "bolt" was the one being obstinate?
> 
> Gerald


Yes, but apparently bolt has been joined by spanner. Are they breeding or what?? 8O 8O

Viv


----------



## Suenliam

Russell - send Carol all the best for tomorrow.

What some women will do to loose a bit of weight :wink: 

At least this forum will be a bit quieter for a little while, but missing her already  

Sue


----------



## sallytrafic

Had a poor signal earlier so asked if someone could pass on our best regards but signal better now so can do it myself and if there is duplication I'm sure it won't matter she will just think its my senility  

Hope all goes well Carol Love from Doreen and Me. XX


----------



## seamusog

Good luck Carol, you may not need the procedure, when you see the hoops thrashing the teddy bears tonight yer stones will self destruct :lol: 
hugs an stuff, seamus.


----------



## rowley

Wishing you all the best. Hope everything has gone well.


----------



## 100127

Good luck, I am sure you won't need it.

Bob


----------



## Sonesta

Good luck Carol and I hope your twin set is obliterated into oblivion!  

Keep smiling and I hope you are back to full health again soon.

All the best.

Sue


----------



## ChrisandJohn

*Re: Hospital*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just sent a text message to let Carol know she has some get well wishes etc....Carol has replied and now thinks the procedure will be tomorrow.
> 
> Russell


 8O Tomorrow!! Nah, she can't wait till then. Start warming the marigolds. :lol:

Best wishes to Carol and hope she gets rid asap.

Chris


----------



## suedew

Hope all goes well Carol.


Sue


----------



## TR5

Best of luck Carol, and I hope all goes well for you.

Keep hold of them, and you can make some ginger wine on your return! 

We'll miss you on here, so get back soon.


----------



## zulurita

Best wishes Carol, hope all goes well tomorrow and you are soon back home and pain free.


----------



## asprn

jimmyd0g said:


> I thought it was her stones that are being operated on, not her b**bs! :lol: :lol:


Perky?? 

Knock yersel' oot, hen.

Dougie (recovering in Malaga after hospitalisation in Marrakech....). I lived.


----------



## Hezbez

Hopefully she'll actually make it to the theatre this time and be put under without any more hold ups!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Christine600

Best wishes from me, Carol! I've had the pleasure myself... :?


----------



## grumpyman

All the best Carol hope you are in and out quickly and back to good health.


----------



## busterbears

Hope its all gone as planned and your twins have been released from captivity - take care and get better soon.


----------



## dawnwynne

Good luck Carol!


----------



## trevorf

Best Wishes Carol, come back soon    


Trevor


----------



## musicbus

*stone free*

get well soon carol

firing up Jimi Hendrix Stone Free in your honour





cheers

barry


----------



## clodhopper2006

Just heard from Carol on Facebook. The deed is done, she is stone free


----------



## sweetie

Hi Carol bet it is the quickest 2 stones you have lost :wink: Get well soon.

Steve


----------



## cabby

that is good news hope she will be back on here soon, missing her quips.glad to hear that they are not gathering moss. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## Codfinger

Hope all is well Carol, I expect you will be quaffing cranberry juice by the gallon by now  
Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass

Just been speaking to the Scottish bird she had op she survived she now dancing round the ward naked but could be the drugs so in that case she tucked up in bed with cup on horlicks!

She is hopefully out tomorrow and on forum to build up number of posts made on facts this month!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006

greenasthegrass said:


> Just been speaking to the Scottish bird she had op she survived she now dancing round the ward naked but could be the drugs so in that case she tucked up in bed with cup on horlicks!
> 
> She is hopefully out tomorrow and on forum to build up number of posts made on facts this month!
> 
> Greenie :lol:


jpegs please :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

She can have her own theme tune 



 :wink:


----------



## Penquin

Gosh they must have had a very sharp carving knife to get through her delicate skin.............

Wish her well, we are all looking forward to hearing of a positive, pain free result.

It will be good to have her back on here as a bouncy youngster full of _joie de vivre_ or is that Glemorangie or equivalent?????

Dave :lol:


----------



## ramblingon

Good news, as we have all missed the Panda.


----------



## carolgavin

Am hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooome!!!!!!!!!

Ta very much for all your good wishes, made me come over all emotional like   Course that could be the drugs!!

Am glad that is over I can tell you! Still in a bit of pain from the catheter that was threaded right up to my kidleys, they said that will be painfull for several days. Had a bit of a nightmare with said catheter as it leaked all night so have not slept  Also they put in a latex one accidentally ( I am allergic to latex 8O ) but only for a few seconds so they say.

So all in all am glad to be home and kinda stone free!!
I have a miniscule one on my left and right kidley but they should not cause any bother.

Once again thanks for all your kind thoughts! :blowkiss: :blowkiss:


----------



## jimmyd0g

Good to hear from you Carol. Just make sure that we gents & lasses on here don't set your recovery back.


----------



## bognormike

glad to see you're back.. 8) 

and how do you find out that you're allergic to latex? I'd hate to have a catheter shoved up my tubes and discover that I'm allergic to it.....  8O


----------



## carolgavin

bognormike said:


> glad to see you're back.. 8)
> 
> and how do you find out that you're allergic to latex? I'd hate to have a catheter shoved up my tubes and discover that I'm allergic to it.....  8O


Cos I have worked in the lab for so long wearing Latex gloves I developed an allergy to them. I come out in hives when I touch anything latex!! 
I have no idea if I came out in hives and am not gonna look :lol: :lol:


----------



## catzontour

Hope you are ok Carol, good to see you back 8) 

Catz


----------



## bognormike

carolgavin said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to see you're back.. 8)
> 
> and how do you find out that you're allergic to latex? I'd hate to have a catheter shoved up my tubes and discover that I'm allergic to it.....  8O
> 
> 
> 
> Cos I have worked in the lab for so long wearing Latex gloves I developed an allergy to them. I come out in hives when I touch anything latex!!
> I have no idea if I came out in hives and am not gonna look :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: 8)


----------



## grumpyman

carolgavin said:


> Am hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooome!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ta very much for all your good wishes, made me come over all emotional like   Course that could be the drugs!!
> 
> Am glad that is over I can tell you! Still in a bit of pain from the catheter that was threaded right up to my kidleys, they said that will be painfull for several days. Had a bit of a nightmare with said catheter as it leaked all night so have not slept  Also they put in a latex one accidentally ( I am allergic to latex 8O ) but only for a few seconds so they say.
> 
> So all in all am glad to be home and kinda stone free!!
> I have a miniscule one on my left and right kidley but they should not cause any bother.
> 
> Once again thanks for all your kind thoughts! :blowkiss: :blowkiss:


Tooo much information but glad to see you are OK.


----------



## Hezbez

So how you feeling today Carol?
Hopefully you're on the road to recovery now.

xx


----------



## bigbazza

How about Pinky & Perky pics


----------



## greenasthegrass

Oooh what a question to ask a lady.


----------

